# Quick loaf for supper .



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2021)

Got back from vacation last Saturday . Put some chicken legs on the kettle , made some boxed sides , but realized I didn't have any bread in the house. 
Grabbed the food processor and did the dump and spin 'til it pulls away clean . This works fantastic , especially on short notice . 
Comes out really lite  with great texture . 
Second rise , cut a slit when I shaped the loaf . 






Baked in the oven at 375 til it temps about 190 / tap on bottom sounds hollow .





Cool before slicing or you let all the moisture steam away . 
So good . 





Mix ,  double rise , bake and clean up . Maybe 2 hours .


----------



## boykjo (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice...........

Boykjo


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 23, 2021)

Looks great!!  Cutting the total time down to 2 hours is pretty darn good.  It always takes me 4 hours.
Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 23, 2021)

Beautiful loaf of bread! "Especially on short notice"! Nicely done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2021)

Awesome!!
Wish we could do that !!
Nice Job Rich!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice job.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2021)

boykjo said:


> Nice...


Thanks , I did a thread awhile back that shows the mixing part of this . 
If you're interested .




__





						Mixing dough in the food processor .
					

Been messing around with this for awhile . Gives really good results . @BrianGSDTexoma , @tropics  I don't have an exact recipe for this , because I add the dry to the bowl of the food processor , then spin it up and add the liquid just until it pulls away from the sides . I start with 2 cups of...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				






GaryHibbert said:


> Looks great!! Cutting the total time down to 2 hours is pretty darn good. It always takes me 4 hours.


Gary it's almost to easy . I push the rise a bit . Heat a stainless bowl and cover with a warm towel . 
Thanks for looking .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Beautiful loaf of bread! "Especially on short notice"! Nicely done.


Thanks bud . Gives great results .


Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> Wish we could do that !!


Thanks John . You could do this .


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job.


Thank you Warren .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice work Rich, loaf looks perfect, Like! For the first time in years I had to resort to store-bought bread, just too dammed hot here to fire up the oven. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2021)

Looks great Chop!
Judy makes bread 2-3 times a week, it’s a wonder I don’t weigh 400#.
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 23, 2021)

Great looking loaf for sure. I need to give this a try!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice work Rich, loaf looks perfect, Like! For the first time in years I had to resort to store-bought bread, just too dammed hot here to fire up the oven. RAY


Thanks Ray . I normally bake this in the 360 . Does a great job . Without putting out as much heat . Was in the 90's here last week . High humidity . Mid west summers can be brutal .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks great Chop!
> Judy makes bread 2-3 times a week,


Thanks Al . It's like the rest of it . Gets to be second nature . 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking loaf for sure. I need to give this a try!


Thanks John . If you didn't see the original post , look at that link above .


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 23, 2021)

Looks perfect! And 2 hours? Amazing!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice looking loaf Rich, I'm imagining a hot slice with some butter. Ummmm

Point for sure
Chris

BTW: I'm betting the loaf I pinched off this morning didn't smell as good as your posted loaf did.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice looking loaf! You make it look way too easy!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Looks perfect! And 2 hours? Amazing!


Using the food processor really cuts down on the time . Maybe 15 minutes to get it mixed . Thanks for looking . 


gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking loaf Rich, I'm imagining a hot slice with some butter.


Thanks Chris . It's good , and I'm with you on the warm with butter . 
Get ya some Metamucil . Lol .


Brokenhandle said:


> Nice looking loaf! You make it look way too easy!


Ryan , it really is an easy way to do a basic loaf or rolls . 
Thanks bud .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm late to the party, Rich.  That looks delicious!  You definitely make it look too easy.  I can almost smell it from here.  Great work.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 24, 2021)

Very nice.

I guess i'm too late for bread and applebutter.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 24, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I guess i'm too late for bread and applebutter.


Thank you . 
I can make more .


----------

